# Using aquarium lights to grow plants around the outside of the tank



## kirby (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, I decided to try something new. Since I had a extra 36" dual t5 sticking out over my 30 gal, I decided to utilize the wasted length of light. On top of a small table next to my aquarium I put a small plant to see how it would do. It seemed to be flourishing! I water it with the nutrient rich water from my aquarium on water changes and it has shot up. I plan to add some more beautiful plants to the table and perhaps try my luck with a few around the other side! What do you guys think?


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Good use of that bit of light for sure! I'd want to use it for herbs or small vegetables, as I find that they don't always get enough light at the windows in my house, so I have to wait for the summer to enjoy these plants.


----------



## kirby (Oct 26, 2012)

JulieFish said:


> Good use of that bit of light for sure! I'd want to use it for herbs or small vegetables, as I find that they don't always get enough light at the windows in my house, so I have to wait for the summer to enjoy these plants.


That's a great idea. I should get some mint plants growing there, they grow like weeds!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

One downside that is quite possible is extra algae on the side of the tank with the over hang because it gets extra light. Hopefully this isnt a problem because its a great idea.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

That's really neat!! I second the idea for small potted herbs!


----------



## kirby (Oct 26, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> One downside that is quite possible is extra algae on the side of the tank with the over hang because it gets extra light. Hopefully this isnt a problem because its a great idea.


I had the light up for a little bit before I started the plant and it _seems[/I to be okay. I got so much stargrass in that corner, so much s that it may be that there is too much competition for nutrients around there for any to grow?_


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Totally agree with trying to grow herbs on the side! Now you can all use that as a positive side effect for adding multiple tanks when discussing with your better half


----------



## kirby (Oct 26, 2012)

deuces said:


> Totally agree with trying to grow herbs on the side! Now you can all use that as a positive side effect for adding multiple tanks when discussing with your better half


 LOL I use this;
Wife: "Can't you just have 1 tank, it's all the same."
me: "Can't you walk everywhere in one pair of shoes, it's all the same"
wife: "........"


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Those unused smaller tanks and fishbowls can make great planters too.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

DaFishMan said:


> Those unused smaller tanks and fishbowls can make great planters too.


For most non-aquatic plants, good drainage is important. Stick to flowerpots with saucers underneath to avoid drowning the roots.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip  Would the fishbowls be good for bamboo ?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

DaFishMan said:


> Thanks for the tip  Would the fishbowls be good for bamboo ?


Real bamboo would drown, and even "lucky bamboo" (which is not really bamboo) grows better in soil.

Some of the best plants to grow in fishbowls are carnivorous plants, such as _Nepenthes_ (tropical pitcher plants), _Sarracenia_ (North American pitcher plants), Venus flytraps and sundews, because their native habitats are swampy/wet. The thing with these plants is that you should use distilled water with them, not fish tank water, because adding too much in the way of nitrates and nitrites will inhibit them from growing their distinctive prey-catching structures. (These plants catch insects in order to obtain nitrogen. If they already have enough nitrogen, they won't bother making pitchers or fly traps and will just grow ordinary leaves).

You could possibly also use a fishbowl to grow aquatic plants for fun or for sale.

I agree with the other people that the use of extra bright lighting would be great for growing kitchen herbs, such as basil, parsley, mint, etc. -- whatever you use most in your kitchen.


----------

